# my work ,that has finished in 3 hour



## fabeer (Jun 11, 2013)

this is my daughter 
11111111111111111


----------



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

What was the hurry? That's great. I'm would've liked to seen it with a lot of time drawing on it.


----------



## Artistsculture (May 14, 2014)

That's very nice. I especially like the details in the face, it makes a great portrait.


----------



## fabeer (Jun 11, 2013)

tnks 4 
making appreciation!ha ha aha


----------

